# Has anyone ever used MESA Supplies for rhinestones?



## plteckie (Jun 2, 2009)

Mesa Supplies sells a very inexpensive crystal rhinestone. They say they are Korean but she didn't know if they were acylic. I was wondering if anyone else has ordered stones from them and if they like them. Also I am looking for a supplier for rectangle nailheads and other shapes. Any help would be apprceiated

plteckie


----------



## plteckie (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank you for your response. However I am looking for loose stones so I can make my own transfers.

plteckie


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Paul Korean stones are beautiful and affordable, until you want to upgrade to more expensive stones,, however a acrylic stone is unacceptable, to us as we use high heat and pressure to adhere our stones,,
Please make sure you do not use acrylic on garments with a heat press,,,
Sandy Jo


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Never buy acrylic stones, you will be very disappointed as will your customer. You can find good quailty stones at a price that won't brake your bank.


----------



## sparkly007 (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi!
I am fairly new and found the amount of information you need and find overwhelming on what to use and what not to use. I have never used acrylic before. But I have tried various types of crystals and glass. The best ones to date I have come accross are the ones from Digital Art Solutions. Be careful with cheap stones as they will not adhere to well and may even come off in the wash. Also if you are on a budget why not try Nailheads? They look great and are sooo cheap!!


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I agree, DAS has great quality stones & I have yet to lose one off a shirt after many washings AND drying in dryer. After attending the ISS Expo in Ft Worth they sent me a good number of sample stones & studs. They look good but haven't tried them yet. Will try to remember to let you know after I have tried them.


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sorry. I meant to say Mesa sent me the sample stones. I already know DAS has great stones! I like DAS's acrylic(?) transfer material too. I've never had a stone pop off on the first or even the second use. I know we aren't supposed to reuse, but I've gotten away with it quite a bit. I understand it's my risk.


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but as I just bought some stones from Mesa I am wondering if there is anyway to tell if the stones are acrylic or not?

I bought the Dk. Amethyst and they look fabulous - nice facets and good glue coverage on the back. I bought Vista branded ones with low-lead content. The site says "Vista brand rhinestones are of the highest quality of Korean made hotfix rhinestones." In the bag they look like any other stone I have bought - easily as pretty as the Bella and Clarus stones I've used.

This thread has me a little nervous to apply them to a shirt though - esp since I use a heat press now.

Anyone have experience good or bad with the Mesa stones? Is there anyway to tell if they are acrylic or not?


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

binab said:


> This thread has me a little nervous to apply them to a shirt though - esp since I use a heat press now.


Why not just test them on some scrap material first, then you will know for sure!


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

Right, I was just hoping someone here might have some actual experience to share. Supplies don’t seem to be a core focus of Mesa’s business, so there is not a whole lot of information on their site.

So I guess I will share my limited experience. Once I got the stones home, I compared them a little further. There are 12 facets on them, they all have a nice round, consistent shape (unlike some I have used) and they have a nice sparkle. The only thing that looks different between them and ALL my other stones, is there is a thin line of metal showing on the sides. I have no idea what this means, but it was the only thing I could see about them that _looked_ different. I applied a small design to one of my daughters shirts – my heat press was set at 330 and I pressed for 30 seconds. Nothing unexpected happened. J The glue adhesion from the back looks good. I’ve only washed the garment once (warm water, normal cycle) but everything appears to have held well.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, Tina. I also placed a small order with them this past week. I didn't see anything about bulk amounts on their site, except for the "low price" stones, so maybe I'll give them a call. I am searching for a new supplier so I"ve been testing out stones from several sources. I also need stones that will run in my Crystal Press. This information has been helpful


----------



## binab (Apr 11, 2011)

But Carol, you're my usual resource for stones! I only strayed because they were local and had a color I wanted to use. 

Thanks Stephanie! I wondered about the Stellar stones, I have a sample from Mesa that must be the Stellar ones - they didn't look quite right. I agree, the Vistas appear to be a much better quality. Here are some pictures:


----------



## stephanieblingz (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow that design came out GREAT!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great design Tina, and thanks. But I am also shopping because I noticed in my last few big shipments, that the quality of some of the stones was a bit shakey. I can't afford to have a supplier I can't trust, and it's too expensive to try and "return" stuff overseas, I need great quality AND low prices in order to be able to pass on low retail/wholesale prices. That's the only problem with buying stones stateside, the price is already so increased, that I can't resale at my standard low prices.


----------

